# need experts advice



## virtualDeziner (Dec 29, 2008)

As a single woman will it be a wise idea to relocate to South Africa in Pretoria? 

Please advice me I have to take decision on your advice only is it safe or not? I have a job offer and I am a bit scared should I proceed with it or not, is Pretoria is a safe place for a single woman?

Regards


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

No, unless you are moving from Dafur or somewhere similar.
(PS you gave no details so its hard to answer)


----------



## Slim (Dec 30, 2008)

virtualDeziner said:


> As a single woman will it be a wise idea to relocate to South Africa in Pretoria?
> 
> Please advice me I have to take decision on your advice only is it safe or not? I have a job offer and I am a bit scared should I proceed with it or not, is Pretoria is a safe place for a single woman?
> 
> Regards


Hi.

I would not advise it. Unless you have somebody in South Africa allready that knows where it is safe to go and where not, but still that would not guarantee your safety. 5 Years ago, Hatfield in Pretoria was a haven for students to hang out and party all weekend long. Today it is a criminal cesspool with narcotics sold in full view of the Police. Prostitution is rife and as a single woman, you will not do very well. At the latest count, something like 360 women is raped on a daily basis and the conviction rate is very low not only for this kinds of crime, but all crimes.

The police force consists of overweight, corrupt officials. Kameeldrift sits just outside of Pretoria (near Shosanguve) and its murder rate in that area is the highest in the country. White Citizens of South Africa refer to our current state as a "silent genocide" as more and more whites are being killed inside their homes with very little, if any of their posessions taken from their homes.

The only way you will live here in "relative" safety is if you visit as part of a tour group, or you hire a permanent (reliable) security guard. 

My opinion, dont come here. Experts are predicting that it will become way worse after the next ellections in 2009.


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

The answer to your question is quite simple - NO. Unless you currently live in zimbabwe 

As a single woman, you don't want to live in constant fear of getting raped / molested / abused / mugged etc. etc. etc. RSA is no place for single expat women (especially if you are white caucasian)



virtualDeziner said:


> As a single woman will it be a wise idea to relocate to South Africa in Pretoria?
> 
> Please advice me I have to take decision on your advice only is it safe or not? I have a job offer and I am a bit scared should I proceed with it or not, is Pretoria is a safe place for a single woman?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

virtualDeziner said:


> As a single woman will it be a wise idea to relocate to South Africa in Pretoria?
> 
> Please advice me I have to take decision on your advice only is it safe or not? I have a job offer and I am a bit scared should I proceed with it or not, is Pretoria is a safe place for a single woman?
> 
> Regards


Just as all the guys have said above and like halo said, unless you are coming from Dafour or Somalia or some worse hell like that. Look at other countries as options. We are in Aus and the freedom a young girl here is unbelievable. All the girls have their own cars, and are so independent that it is sometimes a bit scary as they sometimes throw the finger when I hoot when they did something stupid - what does that tell me - well apart that they are prob a bit arrogant but more important they are not scared and are not living in fear and know it is Australia. 
Aus would be a wise choice and in a place like Perth the weather is even better than Durban because it is not so humid, with nice white beaches, blue waters, wild dolphins just up the coast. Awesome living I tell you. I would def not recommend SA to anyone let alone a Single Caucasion girl(if you are) and if not, I still would not. But these are only our views. You have to decide. Just dont let any of these "dogooders" tell you any different and how lovely, it is, because your chances of getting hijacked and Brutally, not just normally raped, as if that is not bad enough, will be very high. I will never in my life take a shance like that.
If you do go - You better be very carefull, and then no one can still guarentee your safety against people? who behave like savages. Graphic and harsh but true.

Go visit this site and then decide - Watch the youtube video of the pretty girl who got raped by black men in her own house not harming anyone and then let anyone try to tell you it doenst happen there.
(SNIP)

BTW if you look at their house - they dont live in the slumps and look pretty dam well off, do so much for some of these peopl on here whos theories that if you stay in good middleclass suburbs etc. you will be safe - Bullcrap.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MartinW, please read your pm before posting again


----------

